# [EOM] An attempt at a Divine Spellcasting class



## Dave Blewer (Jan 7, 2003)

In my Sundered Skies Campaign I have a a Goddess of the Winds. Below is my first attempt at creating a a Priest class for her.

I have tweaked both the the Druid Core Class and the Green Mage.  I kept the Druids D8 hit points - Why insn;t there a EOM class that has d8 Hps, is their some balancing issue I haven't seen?

Anyway What do people think?


Spell Lists
Elements: Air, Biomatter, Ice, Lightning, Sonic, Void, Life or Death
Abjure [Element], Create [Element] Object, Evoke [Element], Evoke Area [Element], Infuse Creature with {Element], Infuse Object with [Element], Summon [Element], Wall of [Element]

Creatures: Aberrations, Animals, Beasts, Fey, Humanoids, Magical Beasts, Plants, and Vermin
Abjure [Creature], Charm [Creature], Command [Creature], Companion [Creature], Compel [Creature], Dominate [Creature], Instil Emotion in [Creature], Mass Compulsion [Creature], Polymorph [Creature], Telepathy [Creature]

Other Lists: Abjure Magic, Alter Reality, Animate Object, Disease, Disjunction, Fast Healing, Poison, Preserve and Decay, Regeneration, Spectral Hand.

Class Level	Base Attack Bonus	Spellcaster Level	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Magical Boons
1st	+1	+1	+1	+0	+2	Immunity to Low intensity of a chosen Element + a Moderate or Minor Boon
2nd	+1	+2	+2	+0	+3	
3rd	+2	+3	+2	+1	+3	
4th	+3	+4	+2	+1	+4	Magical Boon (Minor)
5th	+3	+5	+3	+1	+4	
6th	+4	+6	+3	+2	+5	
7th	+5	+7	+4	+2	+5	
8th	+6/+1	+8	+4	+2	+6	Magical Boon (moderate)
9th	+6/+1	+9	+4	+3	+6	
10th 	+7/+2	+10	+5	+3	+7	
11th	+8/+3	+11	+5	+3	+7	
12th	+9/+4	+12	+6	+4	+8	Magical Boon (Moderate)
13th	+9/+4	+13	+6	+4	+8	
14th	+10/+5	+14	+6	+4	+9	
15th	+11/+6/+1	+15	+7	+5	+9	
16th	+12/+7/+2	+16	+7	+5	+10	Magical Boon (Major)
17th	+12/+7/+2	+17	+8	+5	+10	
18th	+13/+8/+3	+18	+8	+6	+11	
19th	+14/+9/+4	+19	+8	+6	+11	
20th	+15/+10/+5	+20	+9	+6	+12	Magical Boon (Major)

Hit Dice: d8

Class Skills
Animal Empathy (Cha), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Dispel Magic (Wis), Divination (Wis), Gather Information (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Intuit Direction (Wis), Knowledge (Int), Profession (Wis), Scry (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Wilderness Lore (Wis)

Skill Points at 1st Level (6 + Int Modifier) x4
Skill Points at each additional Level: 4 + Int Modifier

Weapon and Armour Proficiency: Proficient with all bows, club, dagger, handaxe, javelin, net, nunchaku, quaterstaves, sling, all spears, throwing axe, whip. The Priests of the Lady of the Winds are proficient with all light and medium armours and shields. If the armour is made from natural materials then the Spellcasting Failure Check is reduced by 10%.  Metallic armour increases the chance of a Spellcasting Failure Check by 10%.


----------



## TwoSix (Jan 7, 2003)

On the whole, I'd say your class is a tad on the powerful side.  It's a better version of the green mage, really.  A few of the things I have an issue with:

1) Skill points at 1st level should be (4+Int)x4, not (6xInt)x4.  Too many skill points for a mage, even with the new magical skills.  Especially with a d8 and 3/4 BAB progression.

2) d8, 3/4 BAB and full spellcasting progression.   I know the cleric and druid have these, but those two classes are over the top from a balance perspective.  The d8 is OK (nature priests should be tougher), but I would drop the BAB to 1/2 or lower the spellcasting progression to 3/4 (like a red or grey mage).

3)  I think the spell lists you chose fit the class, but remember that limiting the variety of elements doesn't mean you have depowered the class very much.  You still have Life for healing and Air as your Black element attack.  You also have a number of other elements for imbuing and giving stat buffs.  The only real restriction you've put in is removing Force, for getting around high save creatures.

4)  I'd remove Aberration from the creature list.  Doesn't fit with a nature priest.

That's about it, it's nice to people start to play around with the great tools CZ has made.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 7, 2003)

> 1) Skill points at 1st level should be (4+Int)x4, not (6xInt)x4. Too many skill points for a mage, even with the new magical skills. Especially with a d8 and 3/4 BAB progression.




Good point...  I guess that the increased Skill points for the Green Mage makes up for the limited spell use.  I have not limited the choices of my Lady of the Winds Priest quite so much, so yep 4 +Int does the Job.



> 2) d8, 3/4 BAB and full spellcasting progression. I know the cleric and druid have these, but those two classes are over the top from a balance perspective. The d8 is OK (nature priests should be tougher), but I would drop the BAB to 1/2 or lower the spellcasting progression to 3/4 (like a red or grey mage).




Hmm... I can see your point here.  I like the idea of A pnature priest being fairly competent in a physical fight, so I will probably drop the spellcasting progression.



> 3) I think the spell lists you chose fit the class, but remember that limiting the variety of elements doesn't mean you have depowered the class very much. You still have Life for healing and Air as your Black element attack. You also have a number of other elements for imbuing and giving stat buffs. The only real restriction you've put in is removing Force, for getting around high save creatures.




But reducing the spellcasting progression brings things more into balance, right?



> 4) I'd remove Aberration from the creature list. Doesn't fit with a nature priest.




I had already removed Aberrations... A Nature Priest having power over a Mind Flayer just seemed wrong to me on reflection.



> it's nice to people start to play around with the great tools CZ has made.




God yes!  These are a great set of rules that I believe will really add to all our games.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## TwoSix (Jan 7, 2003)

Definitely better.  Consider it yoinked.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 7, 2003)

This is the general information about the worship of The Lady of the Winds that I have written up at my website:

Lady of the Winds 

The Lady of the Winds is a deity with many different guises within the Sundered Sky. She is predominantly worshipped by Druids, Rangers and sky sailors as well as her own priesthood. 

She touches the lives of all that live in the Sundered Sky almost constantly for the wind is a constant thing within the Skies, The Lady of the Winds can be capricious and easy to anger, but also beneficial and loving. It is her winds that fills a skyships sails and speeds a lover back to the arms of his beloved , but she can just as easily use those same winds to tear the ship apart dooming the same lover to a shrieking death in the depths of the Void. To reflect this paradox, the Lady of winds is worshipped in the following guises:

The Daughter of the Breeze; Often depicted as a playful child, This is the guise of the Lady of the Winds who bestows the cooling breeze.

The Mother of Rain; Depicted as a robed figure cradling a babe. This is the guise of the Lady of the Winds who brings the life giving rains and also fills the skyships sails with winds

Matriarch of the Becalmed; Depicted as a stern faced dowager. Every Captain curses the time lost when this aspect of the Lady of the Winds turns her attention to his ship. Many ships carry surplus cargo to be sacrificed should they ever become becalmed in the Void. It is believed that this lost cargo is delivered to beleaguered believers by the Mother of Rain.

Mistress of Storms; Depicted as a stark beauty. Many islands and ships maintain shrines to this much feared aspect of the Lady of the Winds, hoping to appease her terrible fury.

Queen of the Vortex: Depicted with half-formed lich-like features, This is the most dreaded and destructive of all the Lady of the Winds. Vortex are huge, thankfully rare, windstorms which have the power to destroy small islands. Most islands hold a ceremony to appease the Queen of the Vortex once a year. During this ceremony, called the Appeasement, a cupful of water for each inhabitant of the isle is consigned to the void.

Temples dedicated to the Lady of the Winds always exposed to the elements and are often found on islands that are scoured by high winds. Occasionally effigies of the different aspects of the Lady of the Winds can be found in these temples mysteriously carved by the winds


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Windpriest revisited*

Ok, here is the latest incarnation of the Windpriest detailed above.  I have made the changes suggested TwoSix and also moved the saving bonuses around to better represent their airy nature.  

Spell Lists
Elements: Air, Biomatter, Ice, Lightning, Sonic, Void, Life or Death
Abjure [Element], Create [Element] Object, Evoke [Element], Evoke Area [Element], Infuse Creature with {Element], Infuse Object with [Element], Summon [Element], Wall of [Element]

Creatures: Animals, Beasts, Fey, Humanoids, Magical Beasts, Plants, and Vermin
Abjure [Creature], Charm [Creature], Command [Creature], Companion [Creature], Compel [Creature], Dominate [Creature], Instil Emotion in [Creature], Mass Compulsion [Creature], Polymorph [Creature], Telepathy [Creature]

Other Lists: Abjure Magic, Alter Reality, Animate Object, Disease, Disjunction, Fast Healing, Poison, Preserve and Decay, Regeneration, Spectral Hand.

Hit Dice: d8

Class Skills
Animal Empathy (Cha), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Dispel Magic (Wis), Divination (Wis), Gather Information (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Intuit Direction (Wis), Knowledge (Int), Profession (Wis), Scry (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Wilderness Lore (Wis)
Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int Modifier) x4
Skill Points at each additional Level: 4 + Int Modifier

Weapon and Armour Proficiency: Proficient with all bows, club, dagger, handaxe, javelin, net, nunchaku, quaterstaves, sling, all spears, throwing axe, whip. The Priests of the Lady of the Winds are proficient with all light and medium armours and shields. If the armour is made from natural materials then the Spellcasting Failure Check is reduced by 10%. Metallic armour increases the chance of a Spellcasting Failure Check by 10%.

Class Level Base Attack Bonus Spellcaster Level Fort Save Ref Save Will Save Magical Boons 
1 +0 +1 +1 +2 +0 Immunity to Low intensity of a chosen Element + a Moderate or Minor Boon 
2 +1 +2 +2 +3 +0  
3 +2 +3 +2 +3 +0  
4 +3  +3 +2 +4 +1 Magical Boon (Minor) 
5 +3  +4 +3 +4 +1  
6 +4  +5 +3 +5 +2  
7 +5  +6 +4 +5 +2  
8 +6/+1  +6 +4 +6 +2 Magical Boon (moderate) 
9 +6/+1  +7 +4 +6 +3  
10 +7/+2  +8 +5 +7 +3  
11 +8/+3  +9 +5 +7 +3  
12 +9/+4  +9 +6 +8 +4 Magical Boon (Moderate) 
13 +9/+4  +10 +6 +8 +4  
14 +10/+5  +11 +6 +9 +4  
15 +11/+6/+1  +12 +7 +9 +5  
16 +12/+7/+2  +12 +7 +10 +5 Magical Boon (Major) 
17 12/+7/+2  +13 +8 +10 +5  
18 +13/+8/+3  +14 +8 +11 +6  
19 +14/+9/+4  +15 +8 +11 +6  
20 +15/+10/+5  +15 +9 +12 +6 Magical Boon (Major)


----------



## masque (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not anywhere near the computer that has the Elements of Magic on it, but I seem to recall that Spectral Hand has Astral Projection as a prerequisite.

Other than that, looks good to me.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 16, 2003)

You are of course correct... Oh well I can justify Astral Projection and call it Windform or something


----------

